# Is it my imagaination?miss universe



## Pearlover90000 (Jul 25, 2006)

I didn't see the NBC show, but I have MSN.com and they had a fainting video and some other video of the new Miss Universe from Puerto Rico, and even the comentator said, "She must weigh 50lbs."

The girl looks downright like a concentration camp victim.

Is it my imagination, or do they get skinner all the time?

PL


----------



## Mini (Jul 25, 2006)

I would hit it with a hoagie. Christ on crutches, that's an abomination.


----------



## missaf (Jul 25, 2006)

You're not supposed to see pelvic bones, they are meant to hold up the curves attached to them.


----------



## Kiki (Jul 25, 2006)

And she's Puerto Rican?!! She should be ashamed of herself. Certainly not representative of typical Puerto Rican beauty. Couldn't tell her apart from the sticks of bamboo behind her! Wondered why one of them was wearing a bikini!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 25, 2006)

She looks like a naturally thin woman who was told to 'get in shape' for a pageant...since I think these things(pageants) are pathetic to begin with...I am not surprised..shocked...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 25, 2006)

Fit, trim, healthy or athletic that is not. 

The poor thing is just emaciated. It scares to me to think how much thinner the media and fashion industry is going to push. There is only so much punishment the human body can take.

Was is this accepted? Where are the doctors, nutritionists, feminists, etc? Why does no one speak out?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 25, 2006)

Many people 'speak out', Jack...BUT...let's face it..the majority of the public wants to see exactly this...and..funny thing...feminists have been talking about this stuff forever..but...again...those pesky manhaters are not a fave of much of the mainstream... ...


----------



## Tina (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah. They get plenty of air time when Rush is calling us feminazis, or when Steinhem puts on a bunny suit, or if there is a vocal group that seems extremist. But the average feminist with reasonable opinons and something to say? Silenced.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 25, 2006)

I have yet to see any women of influence or power give this very serious problem anything more than brief lip service and move on. It really doesn't seem to be a priority for anyone. 

Nice try with the tired old "manhaters" cliche though, yawn.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Jul 25, 2006)

You're right Mossy; she is a "naturally thin" woman, who got in shape for a pageant




mossystate said:


> She looks like a naturally thin woman who was told to 'get in shape' for a pageant...since I think these things(pageants) are pathetic to begin with...I am not surprised..shocked...


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Jul 25, 2006)

The crazy thing is that she's posed in such a way that would bring out the curves---if she was tanding head on straight---she would look much thinner!!






Kiki said:


> And she's Puerto Rican?!! She should be ashamed of herself. Certainly not representative of typical Puerto Rican beauty. Couldn't tell her apart from the sticks of bamboo behind her! Wondered why one of them was wearing a bikini!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 25, 2006)

She looks like she's got a distended belly. SO not up to previous Miss Universes.

I give you Miss Universe 1995, SUSHMITA SEN!






She may not be a BBW, but she ain't no stick, neither. Even though her latest vehicle, Chingaari, wasn't all that good of a movie, I had to have it for the Sushmita Sen factor.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah. They get plenty of air time when Rush is calling us feminazis, or when Steinhem puts on a bunny suit, or if there is a vocal group that seems extremist. But the average feminist with reasonable opinons and something to say? Silenced.



Moderation doesn't sell. It just isn't exciting enough.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 25, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Moderation doesn't sell. It just isn't exciting enough.



Heck, the moderators here all work for free. I know what you're talking about, Seth!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 25, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I have yet to see any women of influence or power give this very serious problem anything more than brief lip service and move on. It really doesn't seem to be a priority for anyone.
> 
> Nice try with the tired old "manhaters" cliche though, yawn.


Take a nap....fact of the matter is....most women who identify themselves as being feminists ARE called manhaters...I have been called one on more than one occasion...uppity bitch that I am...

Tina is spot on...


----------



## Tina (Jul 25, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I have yet to see any women of influence or power give this very serious problem anything more than brief lip service and move on. It really doesn't seem to be a priority for anyone.
> 
> Nice try with the tired old "manhaters" cliche though, yawn.



Have you considered that "women in power" are by and large not feminists? Or if they are, they have to shut up about it? Fact is, women have to play by the rules that men laid out, or they're not allowed to play. There isn't really much room for the female sensibility within those rules. This is not exactly something many feminists desire to do, even the liberal feminists, let alone the radical ones -- and radical does NOT mean the lesbian, braless women with mohawks who have become the stereotype for feminists thanks to Rush, Robertson, and their ilk. "Radical" means "to the root," meaning change society from the root up, which is why the afore-mentioned idiots demonize radical feminism: they are afraid they might lose their positions, and therefore, their public pee-pees. I am not personally a radical feminist, but the ones I know do NOT fit the stereotypes one is exposed to of what a feminist looks like.

You cannot blame feminism for not being given a voice; after all, when we try to make society and the media give us one, we are called "radical" even if our positions are reasonable. Fat is very much a feminist issue (as the book goes), but if we're not given an substantive voice out of male fear (and even female fear that they will lose male approval if they identify as feminist), you won't hear us. Except for maybe here, and other online venues.


----------



## missaf (Jul 25, 2006)

Maybe I'm one of the weird people out there, but I consider feminism to have its own sects and divisions just like everything else in society. To me, true feminism is about rekindling the role of women while still supporting freedoms to choose to break that mold. Femi-Nazis, to me, are those that seek for women to be superior in all things, rather than equals. 

For me, that means I still believe in roles for men and women in relationships, that it doesn't mean it has to be traditional roles. By learning to be equals, that's where my heart lies.


----------



## Tina (Jul 25, 2006)

Missa, there are various divisions in feminism, true. It's very easy to have pre-conceived notions about it, but what I've found from communicating with hundreds, and posting with thousands, of feminists from all over the world is that we all want pretty much the same thing, but just believe in going about it differently. One group believes in working with the structure we have now and changing things from within; another believes in a total change from without; but I know of so few feminists that I can count on one hand, the number that want for women to be above men. Most just want more options, equal pay, the same rights in society -- and not just the legally enforceable ones, but also to not be seen as being less than, not as intelligent as, etc. These mindsets are often expressed in tacit ways, but also overtly, in bigoted ways, too.

I'm not so sure I believe in "roles" for each gender, per se, but I do think that there are some gender norms that apply because in most cases they do bear out as true. Yet, because they don't in all cases, I think room needs to be made for differences, too.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 25, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Take a nap



And you take valium Mossy. That crap doesn't work on me.  

If feminists as well female celebs and women of status and power took this issue seriously we'd see protests at fashion shows, boycotts of fashion magazines, movies and TV programs that perpetuate this horrifically unhealthy body image for women. Women are not powerless and they are not without a voice.

Now this is not directed at you Mossy, just the topic in general.

I don't want people even to bother to try and blame male gender for for this like I often see happening in discussions like this.

Heterosexual men have much to answer for. This problem isn't one of them. HS men are not in charge of the fashion industry. If they were models would like the Jane Mansfield and Marilyn Monroe. But they are equally guilty of staying silent while this is happening.


----------



## missaf (Jul 25, 2006)

Valium sounds good about now.


----------



## Tina (Jul 25, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Heterosexual men have much to answer for. This problem isn't one of them. HS men are not in charge of the fashion industry. If they were models would like the Jane Mansfield and Marilyn Monroe. But they are equally guilty of staying silent while this is happening.



Who is in charge of the fashion industry, Jack?

So are you saying that rail thin women in the fashion industry are the fault of women?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> Who is in charge of the fashion industry, Jack?
> 
> So are you saying that rail thin women in the fashion industry are the fault of women?



Well, I think a little resistance from women to the fashion industry _diktat_ would be important.

How about a "Million-pound march" in which the BBW activists tromp down Madison Avenue and on into the garment district, where they all try on size 4 dresses, ripping them to shreds in the process and...

... oh my, that is SUCH a good idea on SO many levels. Get the word out and FAs will get extremely high ratings for the coverage. I'd imagine other preferencists would get something out of the march... it could UNIFY AMERICA!!!

All we're sayin, is give pieces of clothing a chance.


----------



## Mack27 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have this idea that feminists aren't very feminine, I don't know why offhand, maybe I've been brainwashed by the media. Personally I'm a humanist. 

Anyway, this brought that old poll involving Princess Di and Fergie to mind. The majority of men found the curvy slightly plump (at the time) Fergie more attractive, while the majority of women polled said Di was more fetching. To me this illustrates the disconnect between what men see as the feminine ideal and what women see. Are women more influenced by the fashion industry's (the driving forces behind which I'd hardly call masculine) vision of beauty than by what men actually find attractive? 

I truly think there's also a disconnect between what men find attractive and what they SAY they think is attractive. Men are conditioned to think thin women attractive by the media, which is influenced by the fashion industry. Preferences for bigger curvier women are outwardly suppressed by fear of ridicule and derision, we all know male egos are the most fragile. Inward preferences for bigger curvier women don't go away though, as evidenced by the popularity of BBW web pornography which is conveniently safely anonymous.

Its really a sad thing for both men and women. Men who prefer big women live lies their whole lives and never act on their preference. Big women have to suffer a society calling them unattractive and men not brave enough to admit they think big women are beautiful. 

If enough people would just say "Society be damned!" and be who they are, we could change the world.


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Well, I think a little resistance from women to the fashion industry _diktat_ would be important.
> 
> How about a "Million-pound march" in which the BBW activists tromp down Madison Avenue and on into the garment district, where they all try on size 4 dresses, ripping them to shreds in the process and...
> 
> ...


Like that scene from....Female Trouble? (was that what it was? "Look at this one, Francine, it's ra-sha-sha!")

I want to point out that I don't like that I seem to be hearing 'feminist' and 'woman' equated. We all know men can be feminists too. And I'll clobber you if you don't agree.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 25, 2006)

Mack27 said:


> I have this idea that feminists aren't very feminine, I don't know why offhand, maybe I've been brainwashed by the media. Personally I'm a humanist.
> 
> Funny thing...most if not all true humanist I know?...they do not really put much stock in the whole official 'feminine/masculine' stuff..tends to be a VERY narrow view of things....
> 
> and..Jes....yup...that is why I told jack to get out there and raise his puny lil Halloweentown voice.......heh


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 25, 2006)

Mack27 said:


> I have this idea that feminists aren't very feminine, I don't know why offhand, maybe I've been brainwashed by the media. Personally I'm a humanist.




I am a feminist.....and about as girly a girl as you can imagine!


I loved the rest of your post....that bit above just surprized me as being rather ....well....you need to pick up an issue of Bust Magazine, or something.....and catch up to the times!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> Who is in charge of the fashion industry, Jack?





Gay men, sweetie.......gay men.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> How about a "Million-pound march" in which the BBW activists tromp down Madison Avenue and on into the garment district, where they all try on size 4 dresses, ripping them to shreds in the process and...



Post pics plz tanx



fatlane said:


> All we're sayin, is give pieces of clothing a chance.



Nice one, fatlennon.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 26, 2006)

Jack you are forgetting one very important thing. Most women in positions of power in this country are also trying to be acceptable to the male faction by being skinny enough and pretty enough. At this point it's a losing batter to even think women in power would take on the "Fat issue". It aint gonna happen any time soon. 

The great *joke* of this whole issue is that Male society has tricked women into believing that they want to look good for men - when in fact most women want to look good to other women and it's other women at this point that keep the *society of thinness* going.




Jack Skellington said:


> And you take valium Mossy. That crap doesn't work on me.
> 
> If feminists as well female celebs and women of status and power took this issue seriously we'd see protests at fashion shows, boycotts of fashion magazines, movies and TV programs that perpetuate this horrifically unhealthy body image for women. Women are not powerless and they are not without a voice.
> 
> ...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Fit, trim, healthy or athletic that is not.
> 
> The poor thing is just emaciated. It scares to me to think how much thinner the media and fashion industry is going to push. There is only so much punishment the human body can take.
> 
> Was is this accepted? Where are the doctors, nutritionists, feminists, etc? Why does no one speak out?



Emaciated, indeed.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Well, I think a little resistance from women to the fashion industry _diktat_ would be important.
> 
> How about a "Million-pound march" in which the BBW activists tromp down Madison Avenue and on into the garment district, where they all try on size 4 dresses, ripping them to shreds in the process and...
> 
> ...




Well said!
*LOL*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> Missa, there are various divisions in feminism, true. It's very easy to have pre-conceived notions about it, but what I've found from communicating with hundreds, and posting with thousands, of feminists from all over the world is that we all want pretty much the same thing, but just believe in going about it differently. One group believes in working with the structure we have now and changing things from within; another believes in a total change from without; but I know of so few feminists that I can count on one hand, the number that want for women to be above men. Most just want more options, equal pay, the same rights in society -- and not just the legally enforceable ones, but also to not be seen as being less than, not as intelligent as, etc. These mindsets are often expressed in tacit ways, but also overtly, in bigoted ways, too.
> 
> I'm not so sure I believe in "roles" for each gender, per se, but I do think that there are some gender norms that apply because in most cases they do bear out as true. Yet, because they don't in all cases, I think room needs to be made for differences, too.



A good thought-provoking post, Tina! :bow: 

I felt like sharing this for those who'd like to read it ----->

Gender role
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search

A bagpiper in Scottish military clan-uniform. In many parts of the West, wearing a skirt may be unacceptable as part of a male gender role, but in Scotland men have traditionally worn a kilt, which is somewhat similar.In some fields of analysis within the social sciences and humanities, a gender role is a set of behavioral norms associated with males and with females, respectively, in a given social group or system. 

Gender is one component of the gender/sex system, which refers to "The set of arrangements by which a society transforms biological sexuality into products of human activity, and in which these transformed needs are satisfied" (Reiter 1975: 159)[citation needed]. 

Every known society has a gender/sex system, although the components and workings of this system vary widely from society to society.[citation needed] The degree to which a specific behaviour of a specific individual is an unremarkable and even banal event or the fulfillment of an oppressive "gender role" that deserves criticism is itself the subject of debate. The term "gender role" is predominately used by Western academics.[citation needed]

Most researchers recognize that the concrete behavior of individuals is a consequence of both socially enforced rules and values, and individual disposition, whether genetic, unconscious, or conscious. Some researchers emphasize the objective social system and others emphasize subjective orientations and dispositions.

Creativity may cause the rules and values to change over time. Cultures and societies are dynamic and change, but there has been extensive debate as to how, and how fast, they may change. Such debates are especially intense when they involve the gender/sex system, as people have widely differing views about how much gender depends on biological sex.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Jul 27, 2006)

You are so right Sandie!
It's women who keep the society of thinness Going!

Women keep the Kate Mosses going---Not Men

PL





Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jack you are forgetting one very important thing. Most women in positions of power in this country are also trying to be acceptable to the male faction by being skinny enough and pretty enough. At this point it's a losing batter to even think women in power would take on the "Fat issue". It aint gonna happen any time soon.
> 
> The great *joke* of this whole issue is that Male society has tricked women into believing that they want to look good for men - when in fact most women want to look good to other women and it's other women at this point that keep the *society of thinness* going.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, because men never, ever, ever, ever judge a woman by her appearance. It's pratically a bonding ritual! 

the master's tools will never dismantle the master's house


----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Yes, because men never, ever, ever, ever judge a woman by her appearance. It's pratically a bonding ritual!
> 
> the master's tools will never dismantle the master's house



Have always LOVED that quote!!..

and dontcha know..the gals who once bound their feet..and the feet of other women..well...they were doing that because they LOVED barely being able to walk(those cute lil steps!!!)....and they especially loved when their 'lotus blossums' started to literally rot!!...oooooooo...*squeals with delight*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 27, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Yes, because men never, ever, ever, ever judge a woman by her appearance.



Women do the same.



> It's pratically a bonding ritual!



Again same for women. 

When I was in school the roaming packs of popular "pretty" girls enjoyed nothing more than viciously joining together and verbally tearing apart the unpopular "ugly" girls like hungry jackals on carcass.

Humans bond in cruel ways.


----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2006)

Eh. People will see what they want to see. Either you 'get it' or you don't.

So, was the purpose of this thread to bag on women, or what?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> So, was the purpose of this thread to bag on women, or what?



Saying men and women have the same flaws is hardly bagging on them. 
Speaking in general terms. Males ostracize unpopular males through physical cruelty. Women do it with emotional cruelty. To say they do not, is not being honest. 

Humans are flawed animals and often do cruel things that make no sense. 



> Eh. People will see what they want to see.



Yes, I see a lot of that. 

I love, respect, and admire women. Women are my role models and my heroes. I follow a female God. I considered myself a feminist since Jr school and even though now reject labels like that, most people would still consider me one because of my views.

But at the same time, if I see or hear of a woman doing or saying something I don't agree with, I'm still going to call them on their shit. Same as I would do to a man.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> Eh. People will see what they want to see. Either you 'get it' or you don't.
> 
> So, was the purpose of this thread to bag on women, or what?



Um well -- my point was NOT that women perpetuate the thin bullshit. It was that male society has tricked us to 
believing that we want to look good for men when in fact most women want to look good for other women AND yes the thin bullshit is perpetuated by women because MEN have manipulated women that way. 

I wasn't clear in my other post. 

Male society does everything it can to control women and to keep them from succeeding. One of the most effective ways is to make us so obsessed with how we look that we cannot think of anything else. What was the thing people obsessed about when Hillary Clinton was going forward with her free health care system in the US?? Her hair. She cut her fucking hair - and the sky fell in. Pathetic. But it worked didn't it. She was forced to abandon her plans and we still have no free health care system in this country. A well thought out and well executed plan by the men in power in our country.


----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm not saying women are better than men, but it just seems from reading your posts in this thread, Jack, that the sole purpose is to put women down for what you perceive to be a lack of action, without looking at all sides of the issue. So while I understand your point that more women should speak out, it's more complicated than that.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought beauty came in all sizes

I think that girl is exquisitely beautiful


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 27, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...

Everyone who's made jokes or said negative things about this woman's body are just as bad as the people who make fat jokes or profess that someone who has some meat on their bones cannot be healthy. Just because they make fun of people in our community does not give you the right to make fun of someone else. Everyone has different standards, and if the judges for Miss Universe's standards told them that Miss Puerto Rico was the winner, so be it.


----------



## GPL (Jul 27, 2006)

Next year they do skeletons Universe...

GPL.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 27, 2006)

Personal preferences aside, realistically there is such a thing as too thin or too large. When a person's life and health is at risk, they've obviously reached that point.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Personal preferences aside, realistically there is such a thing as too thin or too large. When a person's life and health is at risk, they've obviously reached that point.



But you're missing the point. The point is that many people would argue that even the smallest of BBW is unhealthy- and Miss Universe is not the thinnest of thin anyone's ever seen. It's just awful that everyone's being so critical just because she's too thin for YOUR personal tastes. She doesn't seem unhealthy to me- she's still got a glow about her, and obviously has an active physical and mental lifestyle (I watched the show, so I saw the biographies of each of the finalists). Assumptions that she's unhealthy are unfair because you're judging her on your personal standards that aren't even in the realm of her physique.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 27, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> But you're missing the point. The point is that many people would argue that even the smallest of BBW is unhealthy- and Miss Universe is not the thinnest of thin anyone's ever seen. It's just awful that everyone's being so critical just because she's too thin for YOUR personal tastes. She doesn't seem unhealthy to me- she's still got a glow about her, and obviously has an active physical and mental lifestyle (I watched the show, so I saw the biographies of each of the finalists). Assumptions that she's unhealthy are unfair because you're judging her on your personal standards that aren't even in the realm of her physique.


 

I agree..the comments are ugly and the equivalent of fat bashing. 

Healthy....I hope so. She fainted, so hopefully she has quit either locking her knees or drinking too little water!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 27, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> It's just awful that everyone's being so critical just because she's too thin for YOUR personal tastes.



It has nothing to do with my personal tastes, I noticed you emphasized that, nice try though. 

It has everything to do with her being obviously medically underweight. Which in turns pushes this unrealistic and unhealthy body image onto women and the rest of society. Anorexia is a severe medical problem. When women are dangerously underweight it damages their liver, heart and eventually their organs will shut down and they will die. I've said it before, there is only so much punishment the human body can take. 

This is not about what I like. I am all for women being thin, fit and active. This is about not pushing an unrealistic and unhealthy physical extreme on women.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 27, 2006)

Ah, but I'm thrown by your use of the term "medically." I'm just guessing here... but knowing that the term "medically overweight" is a much lower number than any of us realize no matter what height or gender anyone is, that "medically underweight" is similarly unreliable? Yes, this woman is OBVIOUSLY thinner than the average person of her height. But don't go throwing around terms like anorexia, that's just a cruel assumption about a woman who is beautiful in her own right. Just because a woman is thin doesn't mean she's fallen victim to an eating disorder or is a tool of the media... SAME as when a woman is bigger, it doesn't at all means she overeats! And hell... couldn't she have just fainted from being overwhelmed at winning the most prestigious pageant in the world? I watched it, and I sure as hell didn't think (based on all the other woman and their showings) that Miss Puerto Rico would win! So come on, lay off her for a bit.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> It has nothing to do with my personal tastes, I noticed you emphasized that, nice try though.
> 
> It has everything to do with her being obviously medically underweight. Which in turns pushes this unrealistic and unhealthy body image onto women and the rest of society. Anorexia is a severe medical problem. When women are dangerously underweight it damages their liver, heart and eventually their organs will shut down and they will die. I've said it before, there is only so much punishment the human body can take.
> 
> This is not about what I like. I am all for women being thin, fit and active. This is about not pushing an unrealistic and unhealthy physical extreme on women.




I dunno, Jack my friend. she might look VERY thin indeed...but I have had many wickedly small friends who were perfectly healthy..one in particular was 105 pounds and 5'5....People thought she was ill...but she was a whippet in metabolism.

This young lady is very very very thin....but she has muscles, and might be fine.

Jury's out, there.

Regarding the body image stuff though...of course I agree....things that perpetuate a grossly unrealistic body image are of course hugely hurtful.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 27, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> But don't go throwing around terms like anorexia, that's just a cruel assumption about a woman who is beautiful in her own right.



We are obviously on totally different wave lengths here. You seem to think this is a about physical "beauty." To me this is a women's health and rights issue. I really don't give a shit if men find her attractive or not. I do care about women's health and the damage these kind images do to women. Both physically and emotionally.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 27, 2006)

Gotcha. Now I get what you're saying.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 27, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> I thought beauty came in all sizes
> 
> I think that girl is exquisitely beautiful


"Last girl"?

Hmm...

*checks to see who posted just before Paul Fannin*

Ah, yes!

I agree.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 28, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> We are obviously on totally different wave lengths here. You seem to think this is a about physical "beauty." To me this is a women's health and rights issue. I really don't give a shit if men find her attractive or not. I do care about women's health and the damage these kind images do to women. Both physically and emotionally.



We are taking about an contest where being over a size 2 is considered obese. If their bodies naturally are that way then that is fine. But, what are the chances that most of these women naturally this size and are not dieting down to this size?

Then there is the image they are projecting to the women, that this is the normal, or that this is the size you have to be to be sexy! 

Last time I heard the normal size is 14, and I don't believe that any one in the contest is bigger that a 4. Hell, I will eat my hat if any are big enough to be a 4!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 28, 2006)

14 is not the normal size, m'dear.....so much as the AVERAGE size...

Different animal altogether.....

Lotsa tiny tiny tiny folks here in the City of Angeles.....I am sure my average is lower....

New Orleans...where the food is sublime..higher....etc.

It's still a good point, though...


----------



## Mia Davina (Jul 30, 2006)

Jesus christ! It looks like her kidneys are trying to escape through her hips... ICK!!


----------



## AtlantaVixen (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow... that 1995 pic was very telling. I think that they really are getting thinner.


----------



## mrskeet (Aug 14, 2006)

she's cool looking but too skinny for me I like a woman who wear about size 16 and up. I like a woman thats chunky because my weakness is a woman with a big butt, wide ass hips, and thunder thighs I get a massive hard on when I see women shaped like that. Maybe thats why I can't find a bbw because say I meet one and we become a couple and we go to the store together and were walking with each other holding hands I would be walking with her with a hard on I would be too excited because I always wanted a bbw for a relationship maybe most bbw prefer a man who wouldn't show emotion to them I'm more passionate so I would be cuddling her and kissing her in public.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 14, 2006)

mrskeet said:


> she's cool looking but too skinny for me I like a woman who wear about size 16 and up. I like a woman thats chunky because my weakness is a woman with a big butt, wide ass hips, and thunder thighs I get a massive hard on when I see women shaped like that. Maybe thats why I can't find a bbw because say I meet one and we become a couple and we go to the store together and were walking with each other holding hands I would be walking with her with a hard on I would be too excited because I always wanted a bbw for a relationship maybe most bbw prefer a man who wouldn't show emotion to them I'm more passionate so I would be cuddling her and kissing her in public.




Now that, my friends.....is free association at its most unpunctuated best!


----------



## crazygrad (Aug 14, 2006)

Perhaps someone is inspired by James Joyce or Virginia Woolf and their stream of consciousness style of writing??


----------



## lonelyfa (Aug 14, 2006)

she needs a few sticks of butter


----------



## love dubh (Aug 14, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Now that, my friends.....is free association at its most unpunctuated best!



JAMES JOYCE CAME BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!

Is that you, Mr. Joyce?!


----------



## love dubh (Aug 14, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> Perhaps someone is inspired by James Joyce or Virginia Woolf and their stream of consciousness style of writing??



Wah. You got to it first. *shakes fist*


----------



## crazygrad (Aug 14, 2006)

Modernists, like bad pennies, just keep turning up.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 14, 2006)

mrskeet said:


> she's cool looking but too skinny for me I like a woman who wear about size 16 and up. I like a woman thats chunky because my weakness is a woman with a big butt, wide ass hips, and thunder thighs I get a massive hard on when I see women shaped like that. Maybe thats why I can't find a bbw because say I meet one and we become a couple and we go to the store together and were walking with each other holding hands I would be walking with her with a hard on I would be too excited because I always wanted a bbw for a relationship maybe most bbw prefer a man who wouldn't show emotion to them I'm more passionate so I would be cuddling her and kissing her in public.



I could have lived my whole life without knowing about your erections. But hey, thanks for sharing.


----------

